# Genuine jintropin 10 iu



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

pictures from polish forum

this is 100% legit jin for ukraine market verified on website


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

B50. Have you tested these yet?? im waiting on my package currently and expecting big things!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

drool...


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

no only got picture send


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

i will send you a vial when they arrive, along with a kig and an ansamone if you dont mind tsting all 3 mate


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok


----------



## tpeter (May 19, 2011)

Any update on these kits, I'm getting rdy to order jins from Ukraine


----------



## Shoe (Jun 11, 2013)

B-50 said:


> pictures from polish forum this is 100% legit jin for ukraine market verified on website
> View attachment 111632
> View attachment 111633
> View attachment 111634
> View attachment 111635


Hey big Dawg, I'm backpacking Europe until November, any country you'd recommend quick and efficient service (of previously mentioned jin) while I'm here? Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm currently in Germany and going to Prague this week...


----------



## tpeter (May 19, 2011)

Running those same ones right now.. Got a lovely 7 kits In my fridge !!!


----------

